# ID a IR Detector



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Can someone, please, help and ID the model number and manufacture of the IR units in the pictures.

Thank you
Brian K


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

It looks like one of the "IRDOT" family of products - this one appears to have a relay.

A search didn't turn up a lot of information.

There is this but it is an absolutely awful site:

https://www.heathcote-electronics.co.uk/irdot1.html

Frederick


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for your response.
It is what I needed

Brian K


----------

